# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Catgories fantmes indsirables

## yahiko

Bonjour,

Sur mon dernier billet de blog, je me retrouve avec deux catgories dont je suis a peu prs sr de ne jamais les avoir coches : *C#* et *DotNet*.
J'ai essay de les enlever en ditant mon billet, mais dans l'interface d'dition, ces deux catgories n'apparaissent mme pas comme coches.

Il y a-t-il un moyen pour retirer ces catgories ?

 ::merci::

----------

